# A Harben is on the way!



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

We decided to pull the trigger on a bigger jetter today. Paperwork was finalized today. Should get it sometime next week. We are getting it from Jetters Northwest. 

Its got a 48HP Deutz Diesel engine and the output is rated at 16gpm @ 4,000PSI. Its a 2007 with under 70 hours on it. 

Here are a couple pics JNW sent me.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Here are the pics


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Very Very nice !:thumbup:

What kind of rate did you get on the second mortgage to pay for it ?:laughing:


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

In some areas the payment would be a nice house payment!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

NIce!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

very nice jetter 16 gpm @ 4000 psi will definitely open some cloged lines!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Is it going to be featured on that reality show called shipping wars? LoL


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Congratulations,that is a great looking jetter. Just curious when you purchase a previous owned jetter do they offer any type of warranty.Been thinking about upgrading from a cart jetter. Thanks


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Cuda said:


> Is it going to be featured on that reality show called shipping wars? LoL


That would be cool.........wait, no I want it in one piece!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

That's a beast, brother :thumbsup:...the blockages may just break up and dissipate out of fear when they find out it's on the way :yes::laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the Harbin, you will like the jump jet.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm also having an unloader put on it so I can run off a remote reel with a foot pedal. They are also adding a 200' reel of 3/4" hose for refilling from sillcocks


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> That's a beast, brother :thumbsup:...the blockages may just break up and dissipate out of fear when they find out it's on the way :yes::laughing:


The one we worked on all day didn't.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

SewerRat said:


> The one we worked on all day didn't.


Dairy barn full of haylage and rubber gloves?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The question everyone wants to ask...

Would you mind sharing what it set you back?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Dairy barn full of haylage and rubber gloves?


No, residential sewer.

Good guess though.

Let's just say I now have a very educational experience from the school of hard knocks to be shared in the "Jetter Pitfalls" thread, once I get over my post traumatic stress disorder.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> The question everyone wants to ask...
> 
> Would you mind sharing what it set you back?


Well, it was quite a bit. But less than many new entry level machines with the same output. 

It's a 2007 with just under 70 hours on it. 

I had JNW add an unloader so I can run a remote reel with a foot pedal. 

I got a 1/2" warthog ($1200)

They added a 200' hose reel to fill the main tank. 

And of course shipping from Seattle to Chicago

Total was $25k


A new Harben with similar specs is $35-38k

The only used units I could find with similar specs were US JET units that had 400-1400 hours and were all repainted


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow those wart hog nozzles went up I see. I paid around $760 for my 1/2" nozzle from AJ Coleman.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Wow those wart hog nozzles went up I see. I paid around $760 for my 1/2" nozzle from AJ Coleman.


Yeah, my 3/8" WH was between $800 & $900 in January.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

$863 is what I think I paid for the 3/8 and just under $1200 for the 1/2.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I bought mine about 7 years ago and it's still going


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

That is one serious piece of kit.

Nice.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Kind of disappointed. Was told it would ship Thursday, then Friday, now they say Monday.....It better!! Cant make any money if its not here!!!

They added a fill reel to the front. It now has 200' of 3/4" hose to refill the tank on the job.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Pics.


----------

